
$675,000 RIAA File Sharing Verdict Is ‘Unreasonable’ - phsr
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/01/riaa-verdict-is-unreasonable/
======
bugs
That is an insane amount for each song, it makes one wonder what punishment
would come from stealing a dozen cds (a tangible item of similar nature).

~~~
bluedanieru
The plaintiff in that case would be an actual physical shop, and the US
government is not the tool of record stores (knock on wood). So very little,
compared to this. Of course there would also be criminal charges but even they
would be minor in comparison.

~~~
bugs
That's what my point was supposed to be, that the criminal charges for a first
offense most likely would come out to community service and a fine of less
than 50 thousand dollars unless the price of the cds put them into the next
class of felony.

------
nvasilak
We're doing pick your price music on <http://anjuno.com> and for some reason
no one is paying $22,500 per song. I wish those RIAA lawyers would start using
Anjuno, it would really help our bottom line.

------
jacquesm
When special interest groups have the amount of lobbying power that they do
today you get nonsense like this.

Why such a thing as a lobby even exists is beyond me, the government is
supposed to be there for the people.

------
mschiller
Regardless, the RIAA and the major labels are all in big trouble. There's only
so much litigation you can do before you realize that the world has changed.
The RIAA suing customers is like manufacturers of horse drawn carts suing
early car manufacturers back in the early 1900s. The new economy just happens
whether you like it or not. Music file sharing makes perfect sense in a world
where the cost of making a copy of a digital file is zero. Arguing against
that is like arguing against gravity. It is what it is. The labels were all
aware of the changes going on way back, but they chose not to take advantage
of change because they thought they were that powerful. They deserve their
cruel fate.

------
onoj
Coming from the days of the cassette recorder when we all used to record from
the radio and share tapes with friends, how is it that this is anything less
than persecution? Is this sort of judgment making us warm towards the
recording industry or artists? Assuming that people who download are the
biggest buyers?(Forrester research) can they really make a case for any
losses?
[http://www.phrequency.com/blog/Study_shows_music_pirates_buy...](http://www.phrequency.com/blog/Study_shows_music_pirates_buy_more_music.html)

